# 8 hours til we pick up Sidney!



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

I can't sleep as I'm too excited! We pick up our little champagne/apricot/cream boy Sidney tomorrow... I'm a bit nervous that he won't like us straightaway and will miss his litter mates terribly. I still haven't exactly decided what to do at bedtimes yet. Although after reading 'the perfect puppy' I'm going to keep him in our bedroom for a week or so for him to get settled. Do we move the big crate upstairs every night or let him sleep in the travel 'crate' (its a material one whereas big one downstairs is a metal one) upstairs and only use the proper crate in the day time? Also not sure what to do about puppy pads/letting him out in the night to toilet... I'm hoping he'll let us know what he prefers and we'll kind of go with it. 

Any last minute tips to making him feel happy and content on his first days/nights in his new home?

Very excited... I so want to get it all right! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is adorable I bet you can't wait to get him. I was anxious , excited and all over the place when we got Molly. Nothing will be perfect you just have to figure out what will work for you. Just make sure your crate isn't too big. As long as he can stand , sit and lie down in it he will be ok...if there is too much space then he will go potty in it. Molly never soiled her crate cause it was very small and then as she grew we got a bigger one. I know some of them you can adjust. Good luck with your new puppy treasure him and don't worry too much.

If I could go back in time I would not have worried as much


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope you have a lovely day with Sid - take lots of pictures, we want to share the day too  
Most important thing is to relax, try not to get too stressed and enjoy the snuggles.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks! He's not very interested in his food yet. But I'm hoping everything else is just too exciting! He's had a huge play in the garden and is now crashed out! Oh and he's not a big fan of the crate as yet, so he's trying out his other bed!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh look at that coat, it looks so thick. He is so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful! I love his bed. Looking forward to hearing all about him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cute baby he looks so comfy in his plush bed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh he does looks comfy. Baby puppies need lots of sleep... I like his donkey snuggle toy


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww he is so cute and a beautiful colour


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh happy new Cockapoo puppy to you! He looks gorgeous
I'll look forward to seeing and hearing more about Sidney x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Sidney sleeps well tonight...


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hes gorgeous! Enjoy this time, it goes so quickly! Hope the nights are peaceful ;-)

Sam x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks like he's made himself sooo at home he's beautiful xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. Sidney is amazing! He's the cutest pup and loves playing! He's not such a star at night and cries pretty much non stop! He doesn't like his crate at all so I poke my fingers through the bars to comfort him, but then he chews them so hard and it's very sore. I've tried giving him a carrot and toys to chew but he just cries. I think I'm too soft so tonight will try to let him cry it out a bit, although crying just turns into barking pretty soon! And not to moan too much, as I'm totally in love with him, but he really doesn't eat much, won't wee on newspaper/puppy pads, pooed on the bedroom carpet, wees all over the spare room, and puked on the sofa! Interesting first few days! On the upside I think he quite likes me and hubby as he follows us everywhere...and he seems quite content during the day...he's even commandeered the sofa already! x


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Enjoy the day! It is a blessing having a pup. Watching them grow and learn about life and experience life's adventures is just marvelous.

Remember, lots of praise for good things!

Oh, and a trick we used with Frankie to get him used to the crate is the "invisible treat fairy" trick. When Sidney isn't looking, put some treats in his crate and then allow him to "find them" on his own. That way he thinks that good things magically appear in the crate. Frankie was not a big fan of teh crate for the first few times we put him in there (he sleeps in our bed at night, so we leave him in the crate during the day while we run errands or things). But now he is pretty good in there. 

We leave him with a Kong of wet puppy food (you can also use peanut butter, but I am allergic so we stay away from that so I can get puppy kisses) so he doesn't notice us leave. Then after he finishes the kong, he just lays down and sleeps. He is only 11 weeks old but he can stay in there for 3 or 4 hours as of now while he sleeps. He also sleeps like a baby in our bed for 6-9 hours, every night since we got him at 9.5 weeks. So I'm not sure if it's just different dogs and different problems, but that's what worked for us. 

We did try to put him in there one time while we were still in the apartment, just in the other room. He was not a fan of that. But be patient and I'm sure Sidney will learn and be great!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Oh, and a trick we used with Frankie to get him used to the crate is the "invisible treat fairy" trick. When Sidney isn't looking, put some treats in his crate and then allow him to "find them" on his own. That way he thinks that good things magically appear in the crate.


Ha, this sounds like a good idea.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoy your puppy as you are!he will get there! He's very cute!


----------

